# Green theme please



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello, love the ics transparency theme, but would love the it in green (like the aokp theme on tweaktools) instead of the ics blue). is there any themes like it ?


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I second this. I wish there was a way to be in the settings menu and pick your own color scheme. I thought that was coming out in 4.2 but maybe they're keeping it for key lime pie (who's name I despise)


----------

